# Want To Fix The Suns? Trade Amar'e For Marion



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> It’s outlandish, it’s preposterous, it’s unthinkable and it’s just crazy enough that it might work.
> 
> Trade Amare Stoudemire straight up for Shawn Marion. The salaries work out according to ESPN.com’s trade machine.
> 
> ...


http://phoenix.fanster.com/2009/01/27/want-to-fix-the-suns-trade-amare-for-marion/


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

This would be the weirdest and wildest trade season ever, but it could work. Marion runs, hustles, and rebounds. Basically everything the Suns aren't doing right now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Heat would have to include 2 unprotected 1sts/Beasley for me to consider this.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

If it's about trading Amare for cap space, it's better to work on something like Amare and Barbosa for David Lee, Marbury expiring contract, Nate Robinson and a lottery protected 1st round pick from NY.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Zuca said:


> If it's about trading Amare for cap space, it's better to work on something like Amare and Barbosa for David Lee, Marbury expiring contract, Nate Robinson and a lottery protected 1st round pick from NY.


It's not, though and won't ever be. He's only got 2 yrs left. He can opt out on one. If the Suns trade him, it's because of his attitude and/or unwillingness to sign another long term deal. They will want picks, young players (better than those you named) or known commodity, depending on what's out there.

NY couldn't trade their pick because they owe Jazz a 2010 one unprotected. Can't trade it 2 yrs in a row unless they make the pick for you.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Dissonance19 said:


> It's not, though and won't ever be.


I was talking about the Miami trade. I would rather a trade with NY (even without the extra 1st rounder) than a trade for Marion.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*cough*

Trade Amare for Marion? Sorry but we could get a much better deal than that and any deal that does involve Amare then I would be looking for a few first round draft picks...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I think its a good deal.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I think its a good deal.


What's a good deal? Amare straight up for Marion???

Please tell me you're joking or explain why???


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

For KG? But realistically, we probably won't get anything of value, and will require essentially a top 3 pick and top 10, to build around for the future.

Even if we get the Matrix back, the team still has no identity. The Heat will also have higher 1st round picks in the coming years, so not good for the 'top' of the class rookies. 

Having said that... The team still has a short term goal, and that would ideally be for the old team to get it's act together (more praying and waiting), or just catch out the playoff matchups and teams in a favourable manner. If we still make the playoffs of course!

If we still show such weakness as a team, especially if Amare doesn't at least improve his behaviour, then look for a sucker team to take him aboard and hand over those balls (lottery). Shaq will be great in the final year, Nash will still be very serviceable. The lottery pick/s can learn from these two great players, then form a team with J-Rich leading the way. A hustler like Barnes is still required on this team, so keep him around. The rest are probably easily expendable apart from the Last Samurai Amundson (I see a Varejao role). 

If the guy isn't likable by players and coaches, and doesn't show the willingness to learn, improve and become smarter then that's that with him. One more note, if he is going to continue to have significant holes in his game then what's the point in giving him max salary and stuffing up what else you can work with?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

the rattler said:


> What's a good deal? Amare straight up for Marion???
> 
> Please tell me you're joking or explain why???


I'm a Heat fan. :biggrin:


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Too late in the season to honestly make a difference this year, IF it were to work.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Not a good deal at all. You need to get a lot more for Amare. He goes from your cornerstone to a guy you trade to get back another player you traded?


----------

